# Any Walleye Reports from Avon to Wildwood?



## ItsAboutTime (Mar 19, 2015)

Thinking about going this weekend. Didn't want to drive to the islands if I didn't have to. Any details to share would be appreciated.


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

ItsAboutTime said:


> Thinking about going this weekend. Didn't want to drive to the islands if I didn't have to. Any details to share would be appreciated.


Nope

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Try Huron to Lorain 
There’s some fish there


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Headed out of edgewater or 72nd tomorrow am. Give ya a report when we get off the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Fish were there last night off Cleveland. Got 7 in less then three hours. Bandits, varied depths/leads. Silver/chrome colors worked best in sun. The fish are there, not limiting in 2 hrs but slow and steady pick. 5 of 7 going downhill with waves.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Marked some fish today but couldn’t get them to go. Fish for a couple hours this morning. Looking forward to giving it a try again soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Fished the Gold Coast area and got 7 this evening. Trolled deep huskies and bandits. Purple perch deep husky was hot.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

3 man limit yesterday out of Cleveland. Bandits, and Phantoms, leads we're all over as the sun and clouds changed all day.
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsAboutTime (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Can you give me an idea of how deep you were and where off of Cleveland your were fishing?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

ItsAboutTime said:


> Thanks for the reply. Can you give me an idea of how deep you were and where off of Cleveland your were fishing?


20-40 fow. And between Lakewood and Euclid.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

miked913 said:


> 20-40 fow. And between Lakewood and Euclid.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Great, just great, can you imagine now how many boats are going to head for this spot this weekend?!?


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Me and my 37 friends will be there tomorrow with our boats. Gonna post it on Facebook.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

It’s just irresponsible to post this. Imagine the potential for danger with all these boats crowded in these 40 square miles


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL, I will be out there tomorrow with my 2 buddies and there son. Gonna look around and see if we can find them. It may be a bit early still but we'll see. We will be launching out of 72nd. Will be monitoring ch 68 and will share info if we figure it out.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

swone said:


> It’s just irresponsible to post this. Imagine the potential for danger with all these boats crowded in these 40 square miles


We were there Wednesday only 5 boats including us went back Thursday must have been 50 boats in the area obviously the word got out!! 

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I think the area he gave will produce right. Lakewood to Euclid is really warming up.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Just bustin balls, Much thanks for the reports. Heading out now, will post good or bad.


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

Ya know everyone’s after them blasted perch that Marcus showed off. I know I was! . Didn’t get the perch, only them blasted eyes’! Lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

1 walleye amd 1 sheephead. Fished 1/2 mile e of 72nd to cuyahoga river in 20 -45 ft., marked a FEW east but 0 west to the cuyahoga. VERY FEW marks. drifted and trolled worms, spoons, plugs, both fish hit deep rapala in purple glass perch. Talked to 4 boats at launch, 2 skunked waqlleye boats, 1 percher with 2 perch. Sat in the perch pack for 1 hr saw 4 fish netted. east wind and no fish in the area. Did hear they were stacked right in front of the rocky river.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

_speed was_ .5 to 2, didn't wamt to leave an incomplete REPORT


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

It was slower for us to today, we got 14 for 3 of us but granddaughter is in 3rd in the kids division with a 9lber

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

crestliner TS said:


> 1 walleye amd 1 sheephead. Fished 1/2 mile e of 72nd to cuyahoga river in 20 -45 ft., marked a FEW east but 0 west to the cuyahoga. VERY FEW marks. drifted and trolled worms, spoons, plugs, both fish hit deep rapala in purple glass perch. Talked to 4 boats at launch, 2 skunked waqlleye boats, 1 percher with 2 perch. Sat in the perch pack for 1 hr saw 4 fish netted. east wind and no fish in the area. Did hear they were stacked right in front of the rocky river.


dam east winds. going to head out this morning and give it a try


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

alumadude said:


> dam east winds. going to head out this morning and give it a try


Stay in tight,supposed to go 30+ from the S./SW.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

crestliner TS said:


> _speed was_ .5 to 2, didn't wamt to leave an incomplete REPORT


I've noticed a new trend lately. I was the one who coined the term SafetyShame on the hardwater forum, and now I have to coin the term ShareShame here in the Lake Erie forum.
It's the phenomenon when someone puts up a post sharing great information (like when Girthline posted his amazing stringer of perch the other day) and people immediately start crabbing about any things that aren't shared. Here's a perfect example, when crestliner TS has to put an addendum to his perfectly adequate post to avoid the inevitable ShareShame he was about to get for not listing his speed.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Crestline TS you forgot to tell us what color you favorite underwear were that day. If your going to share. Share it all. Lol.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I was out and managed 10 walleye with probably 5 missed ones as well. I was fishing like you would in the early to mid April out by the reefs. It was a blast. Most fish were 18" to 22". One went 27" as well. I love doing things outside the box until the water warms up so much that you pretty much have to follow the crowd. 
Did this out of edgewater.


----------



## Tenpoint Boss (Aug 4, 2015)

Didn't manage to limit out, but had an absolute awesome day with my Dad. Just finished throwing down on some of today's catch. Not this bad boy, but some at 19-22". Lake to table is a beautiful thing. Ended with 5. This was first time out this year. Best of luck to all.


----------



## Heath Fairhurst (Mar 2, 2016)

Tenpoint Boss said:


> View attachment 306775
> Didn't manage to limit out, but had an absolute awesome day with my Dad. Just finished throwing down on some of today's catch. Not this bad boy, but some at 19-22". Lake to table is a beautiful thing. Ended with 5. This was first time out this year. Best of luck to all.


Nice Work! I fished around the gold coast today and never got a fish... Decent marks but I certainly couldn't get them to go...


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

got out for a couple hours yesterday. very windy even in close. tried drifting in 19 to 27 fow. had to use drift sock to slow the drift down to 1.2 to 1.3mph. managed 2 an 18 and a 19 and lost 4 on the way in. a little to windy for my ultralight couldn't get a good hookset . next time I will be prepared


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

ya13ya03 said:


> Crestline TS you forgot to tell us what color you favorite underwear were that day. If your going to share. Share it all. Lol.


I dont wear underwear when I fish!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

OOOHHLALA


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

alumadude said:


> got out for a couple hours yesterday. very windy even in close. tried drifting in 19 to 27 fow. had to use drift sock to slow the drift down to 1.2 to 1.3mph. managed 2 an 18 and a 19 and lost 4 on the way in. a little to windy for my ultralight couldn't get a good hookset . next time I will be prepared


managed 3 yesterday. the big blow on Monday kinda stirred the water up. plus east winds didn't help.what was interesting was I caught 5 walleye that were 5 inches long.where did they come from ? have they stayed here from last year? got 2 19" and 1 23" in 25 fow bottom bouncing


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Caught 5 yesterday afternoon. I tried to drift but the wind completely died and I was seeing tons of marks up high so I trolled stick baits 50-70’ back. Fished from 5 -10. All the fish were caught in less than 20’ and speed was 1.4-1.7. Two of the fish were nice size, guessing 24-25”


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

crestliner TS said:


> I dont wear underwear when I fish!


OVERSHARING


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Managed 3....managed 2...managed 5.... its like I went back in time. Crazy spring!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

crestliner TS said:


> I dont wear underwear when I fish!


Now we have too much information in a fishing report....Never thought I would write that....


----------

